# T-MOBILE SIM CARD!?



## sonnieBlaze (Aug 15, 2012)

I rooted my bionic but my sim card wont read







I keep seeing post about it not being able to work and some post that say it does.
HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

You can't just pop in a T-Mobile SIM. You have to reprogram your phone using software on a PC. I apologize if I don't have a link, but instructions should be in this forum. It was an older post, maybe 4 months ago.

Edit: I couldn't find it here on rootz, but here's the xda thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297714


----------

